# What to do



## Debby - LB (Dec 16, 2003)

I have some friends who have many many horses. They are so proud of them, rarely sell any and seem to *have* to have More than anybody. It seems to be very importanty to them to ask "how many do you have" so they can then beat you.

They have been whispered about for years and I have heard reported, but the horses are still in the same boat.

Abuse is a very fine line I have found. To me it can be what some would call trivial and that would be no shelter, which most of these horses have none.

They in the last 2 years have gotten into minis also so now have about 15 of those along with their 20 or 22 big ones and a couple mini donks.

One of the minis is a Mare with back legs so messed up they call her hippo. she is bred every year and they say -'No fear, she has wonderful babies". they breed all of their horses and then just go out and find them. This year they went out and found their first mini Mare with the baby sticking 1/4 of the way out dead. the mare died a week later. 2 big horses were born deformed. Their big Stallion who they prize greatly throws club foot so they have many like that and they are bred also so it goes on and on.

All of them live on I would say 2 acres. The big horses are bony, the little ones so much hair I can't tell. Maybe the minis are getting enough I don't know for a fact that they are skinny too.

I worry so much about them in this cold weather. I don't go over there anymore and have not talked to them in a couple months but someone very close to me lives by them.

I heard the weather report this a.m. and those poor animals just pop into my head out of no where.

These people constantly talk about how much feed they buy and what it costs -the hay I wouldn't feed a goat. They genuinely don't see a problem. I see horses that need food and worming and a dry place to get out of the wind.

Well, I feel better just talking about that. I desperatly need to do something but want it to count you know. Not just be another so called report.

Is there any law that you know of regarding how many can be in one space?


----------



## smokengunsranch (Dec 16, 2003)

You should be able to report them to the city where they are located. I dont think anywhere even rurally will alow that many animals on only 2 acres.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 16, 2003)

If I were you, I'd call your city or county to find out about any possible zoning regulations. I'm in a pretty strict zoning area; we're only allowed 2 horses per property. I usually have 3, but because my place is so clean and my guys are beyond pampered, no one complains.

I'm working with my city on a situation that is not technically abuse (the horse has food & water) but the horse is clearly not in a good situation. We're going after zoning violations, as there is not a permit for his barn. Perhaps your area has laws about that, too?

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 16, 2003)

This cerainly doesn't sound to positive.

ANd I agree with smokengunsranch and hosscrazy. They may be breaking some zoning laws. Definately worth checking out. And you may be able to report them annonoumously as well. Do remember that you will be putting your freindship on the line (will probably loose it), so definately verify for sure that those horses are suffering.

Here is a site that will list the abuse laws for your state. I would verify the laws though with your local humane society as the laws may have changed since this site was built.

http://www.law.utexas.edu/dawson/cruelty/cruelty.htm

Also, here is an excellent article on how to rescue horses. I hope it will give you some ideas on what to do. http://www.equisearch.com/rescue/eqrescue8...ms=horse+rescue

Please keep us informed.... Poor things.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 16, 2003)

this kind of situation is the hardest i think to deal with. Normally this kind of owner will never admit that there horses are not given what they need and they will tell you how well taken care of they are.

This kind of owner is also very hard to educate as they usually "know it all"

I would say they have a definate zoning problem there. Rule of thumb is 1 big horse per acre. I feel so bad for these animals.

Keep us posted and keep writing as I do think it helps when you have people who will listen and support you. If there is anything else we can do please email me

Kay


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you all. I spoke with someone at the Georgia Equine Rescue league about how to go through the Ga. Dept of Agriculture for help.

I am going to check these sites you posted now Sunquest, thank you too for posting those.

The county Sheriffs dept already knows and has been called several times over the years. They have been called and went out to check very recently as one of the deputies has related what they found around the local convenience store one morning a couple of weeks ago. Now I need to try to find out why they are not reporting this to the next level.

Maybe I can do something to help them, I hope so because it actually has gotten worse as they get more horses. why they keep getting more is beyond me






And yes Kay, they know it all.


----------

